

While startup CEOs are scrubbing toilets, CTOs are building things - jmacd
http://startupnorth.ca/2012/01/16/while-startup-ceos-are-scrubbing-toilets-ctos-are-building-things

======
loceng
You want dirty toilets? That's not very inviting or pleasant..

